# Forum Home Renovation Paving  weeds on paver patio

## zilya

We have a paver patio installed 6 years back. The guy who installed forgot to put the fabric underneath. We get a lot of weeds because of that. First layer is dirt compacted and a layer of sand and the pavers sit on the sand. THey don't move. Very tight and nice except for the weeds.  
What is the cheapest solution to fix this ? We are thinking of removing the pavers, remove sand and put road base in and then put the pavers back. That's a lot of work and cost.  
Is there a cheaper solution now ? 
thanks

----------


## Danny

Not a permanent fix but pouring a boiling jug of water along the spacings will kill the weeds and sterilise the sand.  
I have two similar paved areas in the backyard that form alcoves extending off the lawn edging and grass tries to grow in the sand. A minute spent every few months does the trick. If you redo everything, you are likely to still have the same problem further down the track as nature will find a way. 
BTW, is that Denver USA?

----------


## rsser

Some landscapers might put  weedmat down [S]over [/S] under the sand but then some grasses send out long creepers.   
I'd use Zero myself.

----------


## jonesyGT

Try swimming pool salt thats been watered down
Dont think Ive seen a pool that has weeds in between the pavers near it

----------


## boldor

the weeds are not growing from under the pavers, they are growing in the sand between them,. so weed mat wont help
weeds will grow in sand,soil, pebbles.  
salt works but u risk raising the ph of ur nearby garden soil if u have any, you can use once a yr path weeder, with is pretty much salt anyway
. round up works but it dosnt kill seeds, so any seeds in the sand,, or dropped in bird doo doo will still grow, 
best method is as soon as u see them, spray or remove. the only permanent fix is concrete

----------


## Ken-67

I use boiling water. Kills the weeds, keeps the ants at bay, environmentally friendly, cheap, always available.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The guy who installed forgot to put the fabric underneath. We get a lot of weeds because of that

   :Rolleyes: 
This is one of the great myths.
I have had clients choose someone else to do the job when I tell them that, *No* you don't put plastic, weedmat or anything else under the pavers.
Bet they felt stupid when the weeds started growing between the pavers later on.  
Weeds, grass and plants in general will always find somewhere to grow. 
Like mentioned above the weeds are growing in the sand between the pavers.
The seeds have been brought there by birds dropping them, your dog getting them caught in his fur, and even you, dear homeowner, dragging them there under your shoes.      

> We are thinking of removing the pavers, remove sand and put road base in and then put the pavers back.

  That won't change a thing.
All you're doing is spending time and money and the weeds will be back.    

> Is there a cheaper solution

  Yes - weedkiller.     

> the only permanent fix is concrete

  ...which eventually will crack and things will grow in the cracks. 
Nature always wins.     :Wink:

----------


## denaria

As everyone says, they grow in the dirt in the cracks. I have a cheap dedicated paint pole, paint tray and roller for periodically rollering my pavers in the atrium with White King concentrated bleach from the supermarket. It's gloopy (thickened) and works well, used a couple of times a year, not just for weeds but primarily for mould. It does very slightly attack the pavers but in ten years or so I'll turn them over to their unused side.

----------


## corneliu

The most common cause of grass growing in between you paver cracks is a result of grass seeds been blown in by the wind. There is NO permanent solution, certainly if your pavers are fine there is zero to be gained by redoing the job. Boiling water (or even ice) will kill the grass, salt works well also, so do grass killing herbicides. With paving it is all about maintenance, staying on top of the weeds is the key. If you let them grow for too long you may have issues with the roots over time.

----------


## davcan

Agree with most of the above. i have childhood memories (nightmares!) of pulling weeds out of my dads paved courtyard on the side of the house. Best way to remove is kill the weeds with suitable weedkiller, remove dead weeds and existing jointing sand with high pressure water blaster and refill with clean fine graded sand. To stop sand washing out and filling up with debris and weed seeds again apply a joint stabiliser. We have a product called Sanstik that is quite popular. 
davcan Welcome to Marld.com.au

----------

